# Chattanooga trial info



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Derby callbacks to 3rd:

3
4
5
6
10
12
13
14
15
16

Big water test for 3rd serires after double/double 1st/2nd series land tests. 2 of the first 4 dogs picked up...5th of 10 called back running now...he just picked up too...

5 left to run...

kg


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

KG,

How is the Open going?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

derby placements
first ammo bill
second tule bruce
third rowdy hugh
forth ranger keith
r jam rita lisa


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Does that put Ammo in the Derby points lead?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Bill, Micki, and Ammo! 55 points and counting!
Bobby


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Bill, Micki, and Ammo.*




55, but who's counting


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Good girl, Ammo! Bill and Micki, ya'll are doing ok, too.

A huge congrats!!!

fp


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

"r jam rita lisa"

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Matt Griffiths said:


> "r jam rita lisa"
> 
> Congrats Lisa!!!


I'll second this.

Also congrats to Ammo & Bill & Micki.

Tim


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Russell Archer said:


> KG,
> 
> How is the Open going?


Didn't see any of it due to marshalling the Derby all day.

I did hear that a lot of dogs hunted two or more birds....about 20-ish dogs left to run the first series....

kg


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go AMMO!!!!!!
Now leading the Derby race
Congrats Bill & Micki


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Open started late - fog. Approx. 65 of 84 dog had run when the test was suspended at 7:30PM. Test is a difficult quad with long flyer as 1st bird down then wide swing left to two middle distance birds in close prox (about 30 yds apart), with right of the pair thrown left to right & the left middle bird thrown right to left - both into heavy cover, then another swing left to the shorter go-bird thrown right to left & slightly in or flat at approx 180 yds. Flyer is also shot flat or slightly in into deep cover, yet the dog is very visable as it hunts because the bird is on a steep incline from the line. All birds require a send from heavy cover, transitioning to planted ground then back to heavy cover. Dogs leave the line going down hill then across a flat then steeply uphill to all birds except the go-bird thrown in the flat. All birds have seen hunts with the flyer proving extremely difficult to get cleanly. I'd estimate an approx 25-30% success rate to this point. Hot & humid conditions......

Fair, very challenging & difficult test.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Boomer said:


> derby placements
> first ammo bill
> second tule bruce
> third rowdy hugh
> ...


Congratulations Wes Wilkes, Owner of "Ranger", and Keith Farmer Handler / Trainer! This placement puts Ranger on the Derby list on his last run. Your friends are all proud of you and for you. Way to stick it out and work towards this goal. - Brian


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Team Ammo! 

Next stop Princeton, WI for a try at a Derby Doubleheader weekend. I hope you make it, guys, cause Google maps say you have a 13 hour drive to Princeton, WI, home of Lardy, Attar, etc.

Competition will be stiff again, but you can do it guys!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Qual to the water blind:
5,8,11,17,19,20,22,24,28,29


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Our congratulations to Bill, Micki and Ammo. This win gives that talented girl 55 Derby points and puts her in first place in the 2009 Derby Championship. Not bad for a dog that doesn't age until November. What a terrific odyssey you guys are on. Smooth sailing.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Squal line passed through at around 6pm today/Saturday after a GREAT day of running dogs...but we had to shut down for safety reasons. 19 left for the water blind in the Open, 30 to the land blind in the Am, and 8 to the last series of the Qual.

The Open will start at 7am. We had to get confirmation from our bird boy ROTC leadership that they could have some folks ready for their water blind at 7am before we could announce it to the folks that were called back. So...anyone who knows anyone who is called back in the Open is ENCOURAGED to let them know it is starting at 7am esdt.

The Am will start at 7:30 am. Same circumstances as above. 

We will start the Qual last series at 8am. Pretty much everyone that was called back knows that but feel free to let them know it's "for sure."

Squall line should pass in a couple of hours; tomorrow should be FANTASTIC dog running weather with a HIGH of 62!

kg


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone have call backs for Open and Am?
________
BUY SILVERSURFER VAPORIZER


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Bruce Hall and Tule!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratuations to Jim McCready and Walker for winning the Q!! Way to Go!!


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Anybody have the full results of the Q? Thanks!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Q results:

First #17 Walker, Jim McCready
Second #8 Luke, Karen McCullah 
Third #29 Lody, Hugh Arthur
Fourth #11 Girl, Mark Chase

RJ #5 Dalton, Davis Arthur
Jam #24 Colt, Trey Lawrence


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your placement, Karen. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Karen


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Karen!!
Tough first set of marks, only a double, right?

Continued success to you!!

I'll be forever in the 'Q',


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats Karen. Way to go


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Karen,

CONGRATS!!!!!! I am sure you are very proud of your boy!

Lisa


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Karen and Luke!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Last series of Am almost done...9 back to "just a double"...2 of 8 have picked up so far...:shock:...last dog running now...

kg


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

How did the Open turn out?


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for all the kind words...it was a fun trial. Everyone is soooo nice out here!! 

The tests were tough and the judges were great, and the weather was better than expected (only stormy on Sat eve/night).

The Chattanooga club and Mr. Griffith put on a good trial and he does a LOT of hard work, I for one appreciate it! Both times I've been up there have been really nice, fun experiences.

Any final results yet on the Am or the Open??


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations

Patti
________
Portable vaporizers


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I may be wrong on Open but this is what i heard

Al Arthur won, Steve Oconnell 2nd , Mark Chase and Grady 3rd, and Ledford 4rth


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Karen, Congrats from the West Coast!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATION KAREN & LUKE!! I know your Dad will be really proud of you two!!!

Tammy


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Al Arthur had 5 dogs of the 11 going to the last series of the Open and won with Shadey. Would like to thank all of the bird boys and girls and all of the workers at the Chattanooga Retriever Club for putting on an enjoyable trial even with some bad weather. I would also like to thank all of the judges for giving up their weekend to judge. The judges did a good job in all of the stakes, the tests were tough and fair. 

Does anyone know the results from the AM. Me and my little chocolate dog did not get called back to the fourth, just wondering how it all turned out.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks to all who worked at this trial. Someone said that we had a total of 6 inches of rain between Thurday night and Sunday so it was sloppy. Who would think that you could go from kiddie pools full of ice for the dogs one day to handlers in polar fleece under their rain gear the next?!!

What were the AM results?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Am results from memory...which is all but fried... ;-)

1st Sonny Free/Zip
2nd Steve O'Connell/Bull
3rd Tommy Parrish/?
4th Benjy Griffith/Ozzy
RJ Steve O'Connell/Charlie
Jams Kyle Broussard/Dixie
Mark Medford/?

kg


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Keith! I am pretty certain that it was Chevy with Tommy Parrish. Congrats to Sonny for the AM win and Steve who had a 2nd in the open and in the AM. Great weekend!
Thanks Keith for all of the hard work you and the club did this weekend hosting a great event!!


----------



## wingbeat (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats Sonny and Zip.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Sonny, I am THRILLED for you. That was a tough Am and you should be so proud. You beat some really tough competition in Stevie, Tommy, Mark etc. Congrats to each of you who placed.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results now posted on EE.

Thanks for the kudos, folks, but it really was a small-but-efficient *group* effort. Al Previte, Stan Chiras, Carter Hughes, Trip Smith, Allen Dillard, Kevin Hall, Tony Osbourn, Lisa Styles, and others whom I am omitting because I didn't get their names. Our judges also played a large role in helping us make it through the weekend successfully: Mark Sehon and Jim Batte in the Qual & Derby, Greg Lee and James Armes in the O/H Amateur, and Newt Cropper and Jeremiah Harston in the Special. 

Special thanks go to our resident TWRA officers who helped us extricate some stuck vehicles and equipment with smiles on their faces, and to the contestants who managed by and large to navigate some of the muddiest grounds on the PLANET without getting stuck and who managed to get from stake to stake/series to series without causing damage to the grounds. Their conscientious efforts will help us to be able to continue to use these grounds as good stewards.

See you again the first weekend in October! ;-)

kg


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats on all placements. Thanks for allowing me to judge this past weekend. Great club to judge for.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark Sehon said:


> Congrats on all placements. Thanks for allowing me to judge this past weekend. Great club to judge for.


Mark, we want to Thank You and Jim for Judging the Derby. It started out Tough and you guys didn't hold back. Thanks to All who worked so hard to put this Trial on.


----------

